# Bank 1 sensor 2 NOx sensor right after I bought the car



## Keely4141 (Sep 11, 2019)

I just bought a 2015 cruze with the diesel and I love the car, but the first day after I bought the car, the check engine light came on. I plugged in my code reader and it's the bank 1 sensor 2 NOx sensor. Any advice on how to get the dealer to fix this problem and fix it right the first time?


----------



## NUMBER2 (May 23, 2019)

Check for an exhaust leak at the flange post SCR. I had the light come on at 80k miles. After a few thousand miles of the light coming and going, then finally not turning off even after clearing it, I replaced the sensor. It was good for another 10k before the light came on. I then found out via the forum that there's a very good chance that it's setting the light due to the sensor reading an incorrect amount of oxygen, caused by an upstream exhaust leak. Sure enough mine was leaking something fierce at the flange. Lots of rust. Fixed the leak a month ago, the light went out and never came back.

Unfortunately, in the dealer service procedure, it does not say to "check for an exhaust leak." There's a nice thread that has "common diesel Cruze problems and how to solve them." I found that to be very helpful.

-Aaron-

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Keely4141 (Sep 11, 2019)

Oh ok, that's good to know, I'll look around for exhuast leak tommorow. Thank you


----------



## craig85006 (Mar 19, 2017)

NUMBER2 said:


> Check for an exhaust leak at the flange post SCR. I had the light come on at 80k miles. After a few thousand miles of the light coming and going, then finally not turning off even after clearing it, I replaced the sensor. It was good for another 10k before the light came on. I then found out via the forum that there's a very good chance that it's setting the light due to the sensor reading an incorrect amount of oxygen, caused by an upstream exhaust leak. Sure enough mine was leaking something fierce at the flange. Lots of rust. Fixed the leak a month ago, the light went out and never came back.
> 
> Unfortunately, in the dealer service procedure, it does not say to "check for an exhaust leak." There's a nice thread that has "common diesel Cruze problems and how to solve them." I found that to be very helpful.
> 
> ...


What code were you getting? What does SCR stand for? Where is the SCR? What is the SCR? What flange? I am not familiar with that acronym. I am getting code p2002 after I had to replace the EGR valve on my 2014 Cruze TD.. I had the DPF cleaned and replaced the DPF Back pressure sensor. The light won't go off.


----------



## craig85006 (Mar 19, 2017)

Is the SCR flange located where the DPF and flexible portion of the exhaust pipe connect ....held together with three bolts?


----------



## craig85006 (Mar 19, 2017)

Or is the SCR Flange located more toward the back of the care and only has two (2) bolts (See picture)??


----------



## NUMBER2 (May 23, 2019)

OK. SCR = Selective Catalytic Reduction. It is where the exhaust is further cleaned to reduce NOx. I do not remember what code it was, but I do know for sure that it was not P2002 for DPF efficiency low. The SCR is the last converter in the exhaust system. Your second photo indicates the flange I'm referring to, with 2 studs. Usually it will be rusted to the point where the studs have disintegrated.


----------



## craig85006 (Mar 19, 2017)

NUMBER2 said:


> OK. SCR = Selective Catalytic Reduction. It is where the exhaust is further cleaned to reduce NOx. I do not remember what code it was, but I do know for sure that it was not P2002 for DPF efficiency low. The SCR is the last converter in the exhaust system. Your second photo indicates the flange I'm referring to, with 2 studs. Usually it will be rusted to the point where the studs have disintegrated.


Ok..Thank you! The check engine light issue I am experience is driving me mad! I am doing everything I can to keep from replacing the DPF since I just had it cleaned!


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

craig85006 said:


> Or is the SCR Flange located more toward the back of the care and only has two (2) bolts (See picture)??
> View attachment 290314


The sensor at the top of the photo is the Diesel Particulate Matter Sensor. The Differential Pressure Sensor for the DPF is in the engine bay, mounted to the rear of the engine, with lines running around the left side to reach the DPF. 

See this thread for an overview of the sensors along the exhaust system. 









Diesel Emissions Sensor Number and Location


I'm creating this thread as a means of compiling a one-stop reference for defining, locating, and identifying Diesel Emissions Sensors for the Cruze, including part numbers and links to How To threads for repair/replacement instructions. Additional information is welcomed, as well as corrections...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------

